# Interactive dog toys



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all! Not sure if this is the right place to post this question so moderator, please feel free to move it to where it belongs. Anyway, I see a lot of interactive dog toys for sale. Do they really work?  I was looking at one that's a puzzle like, where the dog moves the block and a treat comes out. Sounds to me that a GSD wouldn't take much to figure that one out - slide the wooden piece and here comes the treat. :smirk:

Has anyone bought an interactive toy? I'm looking for things that would keep my puppy occupied while we are gone; something that would stimulate her mind as well.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, the only one I've tried is the gigantic Kong. You fill it up with treats, and the dog has to push it around for the treats to come out. It is conical in shape and is weighted on the bottom so it wobbles but doesn't tip over. It seems to keep my dog busy for a while. It's not real rocket science, but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

The only thing about interactive toys is some of them do not make good "alone" toys or toys you can leave your dog unsupervised with for a long time.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Ziva is 15-18 months old, adopted from a Rescue so we have no idea what her prior life was like. We've had her 3 months.

We bought the Kong - she likes peanut butter, cheese, or chicken in it. That's for when she's in the crate.

But the BEST toys are the ones from Nina Ottosson, IMO. They're puzzles in varying ability levels. We got 2 that were for mid-level adults. (Because we'd been told she was 2 yrs). She has such a grand time with them & it's FUN watching her figure it out! Kinda pricey, but well worth it.

There's a new "memory" puzzle from Nina that I just ordered: you let the dog watch you hide a treat under a couple of puzzle pieces - then see if she goes to the right pieces for the treats. After awhile, you spin the tray & see if she "remembers" the treat location. You can smear something smelly under each piece, so you know she's using more of her brain & not so much nose/smell.

Lots of fun for the humans!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

HMMM I was looking at the Nina Ottosson's toys and wondering about it. Maybe not for the crate but for while we watch a movie! Keep her busy!!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't think it would work in the crate - they're pretty good-sized.

And, in Ziva's case, I have to keep my foot on 1 corner of the tray. Otherwise, 1 scratch with her paw or push from her nose moves the tray all around.


----------

